# Self Driving Car could become Weapon of Terror



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

(TNS) - Self-driving cars could be lifesavers, preventing many, if not most, of the traffic accidents that claim more than 30,000 American lives each year.​
They could also make devastating weapons.​
Picture hackers employed by a hostile nation finding a way to command large numbers of cars on U.S. roads. Picture those hackers ordering the vehicles to suddenly accelerate and turn hard to the right, flipping them over, killing many passengers and clogging freeways with junked cars.

http://www.govtech.com/fs/Could-Self-Driving-Cars-Become-Weapons-of-Terror.html


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh, please......there are far better ways to use those vehicle than just crashing them.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Oh, please......there are far better ways to use those vehicle than just crashing them.


And the article mentions the other ways. 
Who ever said terrorist are smart? Be thankful they ain't


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> Who ever said terrorist are smart? Be thankful they ain't


Yup. But it only takes one. Fact is, it's not that they haven't though of a lot of things, they just have an extremely hard time with the logistics of pulling them off.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Yup. But it only takes one. Fact is, it's not that they haven't though of a lot of things, they just have an extremely hard time with the logistics of pulling them off.


The lone wolf. From what I've seen more a mental health issue than religion. Even if egnostic they'd still be nutz


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> The lone wolf. From what I've seen more a mental health issue than religion. Even if egnostic they'd still be nutz


Oh yea. The last few were not the faithful but the touched.

Logistics for thise guys is even worse.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> And the article mentions the other ways.
> Who ever said terrorist are smart? Be thankful they ain't


I hate to tell you how wrong you are. Most terrorists are very highly educated and fluent in many languages. High ranking terrorists are very similar to Travis. High ranking terrorists can easily influence others to carry out attacks. The worst terrorist attack in American history occurred without the firing of a single bullet.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I hate to tell you how wrong you are. Most terrorists are very highly educated and fluent in many languages. High ranking terrorists are very similar to Travis. High ranking terrorists can easily influence others to carry out attacks. The worst terrorist attack in American history occurred without the firing of a single bullet.


u lose credibility with this stuff: "High ranking terrorists are very similar to Travis".


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> u lose credibility with this stuff: "High ranking terrorists are very similar to Travis".


I look at it this way. An Al Qaeda leader easily convinces his followers to be suicide bombers just as easy as Travis convinces the public to place themselves in risk, ruin their vehicles and cause self financial hardship. The only difference is that most drivers are slowly committing suicide without even knowing it. Yet with Uber X only being in business for less than 3 years the jury is still out on this one.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> And the article mentions the other ways.
> Who ever said terrorist are smart? Be thankful they ain't


Yet they were smart enough to sucker this country into a war that has cost us a few trillion dollars.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> u lose credibility with this stuff: "High ranking terrorists are very similar to Travis".


How so? Seems he hit the nail on the head.

"Earn up to $90,000 a year working part time."

"Earn 72 virgins by making Americans weak in the knees"


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Yet they were smart enough to sucker this country into a war that has cost us a few trillion dollars.


Yea...and look how it has turned out for them.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> How so? Seems he hit the nail on the head.
> 
> "Earn up to $90,000 a year working part time."
> 
> "Earn 72 virgins by making Americans weak in the knees"


I agree with you 100% minus the Travis factor.
Why? Because I don't walk in another mans shoes.
Things are never as simple as they seem.

Work on your Travis connection with recent
Iranian sanctioned Yemen attacks on 2 US Warships

On the back of Iran's emergence as a country which adores technology and mobile applications technology, one company has already taken the lead on the "Uber issue" if it were to enter Iran, post sanctions. That new mobile application startup is called taxiyaab (Taxi Finder).

A local company created by Iranian expatriates who have an interest in the tech sector. Hot on the heels of their other new service, bodofood.com - a company which lets consumers order food online or through a mobile application, taxiyaab aims to internalize the workings of Uber for the local Iranian environment.

Working on that cost per kilometer, if the American company wanted to enter the Iranian market, the same ride would cost 896,000 rials, add the callout fee, and that would total 1,080,000 rials for the same ride. Thus making the American company at least 5X more expensive than the local equivalent.

https://financialtribune.com/articles/economy-business-and-markets/5626/uber-tehran-do-math&#8230;


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I am surpised no one has brought up the idea of hacking a self driving car to kidnap someone and extort them for money, or else be inolved in a car accident in X minutes.

Better have a credit card handy with a $5000 limit if you want to use a self driving vehicle service...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The only difference is that most drivers are slowly committing suicide without even knowing it.


Suicide? You sure like the drama.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, terrorists who can't hack anything will suddenly be able to hack fleets of cars.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Suicide? You sure like the drama.


That's why I love the UP Forum.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That why I love the UP Forum.


yeah, me too. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

